# Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Pencils



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2006)

Come on?!?! No rave about these liners!?!? I know someone else must've tried these! I bought 3 (Zero=Black, Lucky=Copper, & Covet=Emerald Green) last month after I saw a post on The Purse Blog about how they lasted all day. I love these things. They are pricey, at $15 a pop, but I can wear them on my waterline and the colors do not budge, so it's totally worth it, to me. I even went back to Ulta and got the purple and blue ones. I am so in love with the green, though. So, has anyone else tried them and what do you think? I even bought & mailed my friend one because I was so impressed with the glide-on effect. I've been using these things everyday!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 7, 2006)

I rave about them every chance I get! I guess the word will get out about them eventually. I have Zero (black) and the blue- I forgot the name.

I plan on getting the purple, green and either copper or gold.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree! I have the purple one (lust i think?) Its THE best colorful liners Ive ever used! Way worth the price! That thing lasts forever, and its shimmery and just plain awesome!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2006)

I use mine ALL THE TIME.....haven't even sharpened one yet. Yes, they are worth the $$$.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

they be amazing! whenever someone comes into my store asking for a black waterproof pencil i immediately run for this one.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2006)

^I was hoping you'd give your stamp of approval!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

The brand rep for UD just confirmed that there will be new colors in this pencil in January as well as a few new Glitter eyeliners.  i believe there will be a matte brown 24/7 pencil, a matte gray 24/7 and a gunmetal (i.e. MAC Industry power point).  And there's gonna be some new Glitter lines in Teal and Pink i believe.  I'll doublecheck when she comes in this weekend.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

That is such great news! I can't wait to see the new colors.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 8, 2006)

yayyy im excited! pink would be cute.

can i sharpen these with any normal sharpener? haha im i'll afraid ruin it


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 8, 2006)

^yes, you can use a regular sharpener.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Nov 12, 2006)

I think they're great. It doesn't work so much for my waterline, but I think I need to just wipe first. The first time it stuck to the waterline like there was no tomorrow. I did wake up the next day with full eyeliner. I love them. I think I prefer fluidline-r though.


----------



## frances92307 (Nov 16, 2006)

This is a great liner!!  Doesn't last on my waterline....nothing does....but it doesn't budge anywhere else on my eye!  I'm so happy they are coming out with a matte brown and a gunmetal color.


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 25, 2006)

I also love these!  I want all of them!  I started with just one to test it out...and I am hooked!


----------



## chickadee (Nov 30, 2006)

Whoa, the new colors sound awesome.  I had the purple one and Baked, but I ended up swapping them away because I didn't use them enough.  I'm more of a black-eyeliner-with-everything type of girl.  Brown and gunmetal would offer a nice change though.


----------



## lizsybarite (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The brand rep for UD just confirmed that there will be new colors in this pencil in January as well as a few new Glitter eyeliners.  i believe there will be a matte brown 24/7 pencil, a matte gray 24/7 and a gunmetal (i.e. MAC Industry power point)._

 
Oh that's such awesome news! I loooove these pencils. I use Baked, Deviant and Electric all the time. They make perfect bases for lining with shadow, too. I'd love a brown one!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 30, 2006)

Love these too!Need to try Zero one day for a basic black.
My faves are Baked,Honey,and Electric (great summer color).
I had LUST,but it did not work as well as the others for some reason.
These are my favorite liners besides MAC's Buried Treasure.
I also want to try Teddy by MAC. Other than that I will stick to UD!


----------



## beauty_fix (Dec 4, 2006)

i love these, above and beyond they are the absolute best eyeliners i have ever used. they're amazing. i just wish they had more colors!


----------



## tanni (Jan 6, 2007)

I was thinking about trying these... Are they any better than MAC Powerpoints, for the waterline?


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 6, 2007)

must go pick 1 up soon!


----------



## tricky (Jan 6, 2007)

beauty.com shows the new UD liners (towards the bottom):

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...ndFilter=46346

new Deluxe e/s (the last 4):
http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...ndFilter=46671

and Heavy Metal Glitter Gel:
http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...ndFilter=49225

i can't wait for the new e/s and e/l! i love me some UD.


----------



## Ethel (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

The new deluxe eyeshadows colors are alot more pastel than the old ones. That surprises me. 

Zero still smudges on me. Any tricks for keeping it in places?


----------



## rchickos (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_The new deluxe eyeshadows colors are alot more pastel than the old ones. That surprises me. 

Zero still smudges on me. Any tricks for keeping it in places?_

 
The colors surprise me too - hopefully they're more impressive in person.  Nothing wrong with pastels really, but that's not really UD's style.  Maybe they're dressed up with duochrome and glitter, I guess we'll see.

Have you tried using a matching shadow over it?  An eye shadow base under it?  The only other thing I can think of is to use some kind of sealant, like Ben Nye's Liqui-Set, over top.


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I have the "covet" and wahouou, i want all ^^

It's the best crayon for colour, texture and tenue ! (and i know many marques).

Deluxe "honey" is a great yellow-bronze, and i want all deluxe (i know i repeat myself^^)


Somebody has trying the news colors of Deluxe e/s ? And the news glides ?


----------



## starlight502 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

ok i agree i love these e/l and am glad to see girls raving about them!  I really want 1999 out of the new bunch. will have to try them as a shadow base. oh and i didn't think they woudl work so well on the waterline... will try that next


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I only have zero, but I adore it, and I'll be buying the green and purple as soon as I can. I use them a lot for base over UDPP and under shadows to really make colours vibrant.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 these! i just got baked and i am really impressed on how easily they apply, and it lasted all day for me.

my local sephora still doesnt have the new colors. grrr.


----------



## Girlinacage (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

So far I only have Baked, and I adore it. I plan on getting a couple more asap. Dime has been calling my name since I saw it.


----------



## solardame (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I ordered Gunmetal Saturday! I've been wanting a dark grey eyeliner that isn't matte (can't pull off a flat grey) and that I can sharpen. Not sure which one I'll buy next.


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

The covet is really nice color, i have blue eyes and it "don't hidde" them, it just booste my eye color ^^ 
i recommand to you (but i have just this color, UD is not in my country, it's no fair ...)

ps : when i have my glasses, the covet stay less longer than i have contact eyes. 

reps : sorry for my english.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Yo,
I did not care much for these liners!  I bought Covet and it was really pretty for about an hour and then it faded into oblivion.  I have pretty oily eyelids and I did use a smidgen of UDPP.
I don't really think these pencils are remarkably better than waterproof drugstore liners.  The colors are unique, but the performance . . . not so much!
Me, the Flea


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

i just bought zero and i really like it a lot!! i didnt know i needed a sharpener so i guess i have to get one!


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I have baked and I love it. It is so incredibly smooth.


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

does antone have any swatc pics of these?


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

thank for enabling everyone! I'll have to try that too


----------



## Ethel (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I'm kind of at a lost as to how to wear these. I have zero, which I use for a smokey eye, but how do people use color liners otherwise? The UD website shows a girl with a big swoop of liner going out to her temple, that's not going to work for me. Do you wear them with shadow? do you match the shadow?


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I don't usually use pencil liners on my upper lash, so I wear mine on my lower lash and waterline, matching my shadow or contrasting it. They never fade or run.


----------



## madkitty (May 6, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

can anyone say how they compare to the mac powerpoints?


----------



## cno64 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Come on?!?! No rave about these liners!?!? I know someone else must've tried these!_

 
I haven't yet, but I really really want to!
I am determined to get "Dime" soon; I've heard it's terrific.


----------



## natalie75 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The brand rep for UD just confirmed that there will be new colors in this pencil in January as well as a few new Glitter eyeliners.  i believe there will be a matte brown 24/7 pencil, a matte gray 24/7 and a gunmetal (i.e. MAC Industry power point).  And there's gonna be some new Glitter lines in Teal and Pink i believe.  I'll doublecheck when she comes in this weekend._

 
I looked on Sephora and coudn't find a matte gray?  Is it still coming out?


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I finally bought Zero last week and I love it to death.  I can't believe I waited so long to try these.  I do also covet Gunmetal but I thought it might be to similar to my Smashbox cream liner lava.

These liners really do stay put though and the deep black on Zero is brilliant its pretty much replaced my other black liners now.

For Madkitty they are creamy and rich like powerpoints and I find that my powerpoint doesn't really budge either during the day.  The difference is that 24/7 is more of a regular pencil style then a twist up.


----------



## ViVaMac (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_can anyone say how they compare to the mac powerpoints?_

 
Yes, i have both. And i prefer the UD glide for texture, color (more flashy) and stay more on "skin" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The powerpoint is less confortable to put on eyes and it stays less for a long time. And the color's powerpoint is less "flash" I think.

The texture of UD glide is more similar to the "cream shaper for eyes" of Clinique. But the clinique stay less longuer than UD or powerpoint. With the clinique or powerpoint, at the end of some hours, I always have of the color under eyes.

I hope that's help


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I never noticed these when I went to my UD counter. I just saw an ad in a magazine for them today and am dying to try it. Glad so many people like them, Ima try get one 2mo!!!!!! cant wait


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *insanebeauty27* 

 
_does antone have any swatc pics of these?_

 
i don't have any *yet* but here's dime:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://urbandecay.com/look.cfm?id=60&cc_id=0


----------



## talks (Sep 7, 2007)

*24/7 Eye Pencils!*

I received my Ulta weekly in the mail today and from 9/9-9/29 they will be selling a travel size set of five 24/7 e/l for $29. I think thats a pretty great deal, travel size and all. From the picture it looks like the set includes zero, lucky,electric, covet and lust.


----------



## 3jane (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Eye Pencils!*

oooh, that's exciting


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Eye Pencils!*

Hey Note ot any INDY girls,... Ulta in Metropolis is having a special UD day, they will be giving free UD gifts with purchase! If you have an Ulta closet to you in other places, ask, they may have the same promotion. The travel sized pack of 24/7 pencils will be $29. Electric 24/7 pencil is the bomb. But I think I must have more of the liquid liners first. I got Gash last night and I LOVE it.


----------



## choseck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Eye Pencils!*

I saw these too, and I've been wanting to try them, so I figure this would be the best opportunity.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Eye Pencils!*

I bought "Lucky" last night at Sephora and the "Smog" liner.  I'm not sure what to with "Smog", but it looks gorgeous!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Eye Pencils!*

Yes! I must have this. I only wish baked was in this set- but this is still cool.


----------



## silvercloud (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I have Covet and I totally love it! It just glides on so easily. Now I am lemming for the travel size set of 5 after reading the comments on the other colors


----------



## cno64 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_ here's dime:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://urbandecay.com/look.cfm?id=60&cc_id=0_

 
I finally gave in and bought "Dime" recently, and it's great, though there are a couple of caveats:
1)On my uber-oily skin, I find that I absolutely _must _ wear UD Primer Potion with "Dime," or wear is not good. _With_ UD PP, however, wear is great.
2)I have to go over the line I draw with "Dime" multiple times for it to look silver instead of gray. The flip side to that is, though, you can wear "Dime" in the daytime without looking like you're in the throes of a potentially lethal mid-life crisis. It looks like a soft gray, with flashes of silver; pretty and special without being gaudy.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I plan on buying the travel set soon. If there are no swatches by then I will put some up.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I have several of these and I am totally happy with them.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

With Flash:




L to R: Lucky, Zero, Deviant, Covet, Bourbon, Lust

No Flash:




L to R: Lucky, Zero, Deviant, Covet, Bourbon, Lust

For reference, I'm an NW45 (who the hell isn't!?!)


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these liners!  I have Baked, Lucky, Zero, Covet, and Lust and they are beeeeeautiful!  They stay all day long and they're gorgeous-love UD!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

i wanna try these so bad, ive heard so many great things about them but i have a great aversion to pencil sharpenings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so for now i guess ill stick to my Clinique Quickliner.... even though they only come in 400 shades of brown....


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

ive got the brown one well its for xmas in a lil UD gift set and i swatched it today and it DOES glide on! and it doesnt rub off lol! i love it im deffo gna get every other colour and i also swatched the gold glitter liner and i cant beleive how gorgeous it is! x


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On Pencils*

i have the brown (dont know the actual name) and i really like it - very pretty color


----------



## cno64 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have two of these, and really like them, except for the minor point that you really need to use UD PP with them, or they smudge.
My main question is:

*HOW DO YOU SHARPEN THESE?[/B]*


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2008)

With a regular sharpener.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 12, 2008)

I love how the Zero (black) pencil is true black. Really makes my eyes pop.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^yes, you can use a regular sharpener._

 
Really?
They seem to be made out of some sort of plastic rather than wood.
They can be sharpened just like a regular wooden pencil?
I hope so; mine are getting a bit dull.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, believe me, they can be sharpened.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 15, 2008)

Just ordered Covet, Lust, Stash, Honey, Zero, Baked and Lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can't wait for them to arrive - i'm going to be spoilt for choice over which to use first


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 16, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE them! So vibrant and pretty. Did all three looks that their model Cory Kennedy had on and I recieved nothing but comments on the vibrancy of the pencil.. the piggies they have weren't half bad either! Graffiti, Asphyxia ( way prettier than the potted e/s) and Shattered (also way prettier in piggie form than in e/s form) were also GORGEOUS. I use MAC and UD both now.

Jade


----------



## divinedime (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried one of these in Zero for the first time last night and it really lives up to the hype for my waterline.  My eyes kind of tear up very easily and it still did not budge.  I'm in love and have to get all the colors now LOL!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad I came across this thread because these seem to never get a mention, I think I may try Zero first.


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 16, 2008)

and guess what folk... they stay put as well! Just woke up from a 4 hr nap and the pencil in my waterline area looks pristine and in let's-go-out-right-now condition. I love all the UD products.. and UDPP is absolutely fabulous.. but thats another topic lol..

Jade


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the colors of these and how easy they gilde on, but I wish it would work on my waterline. I hate how when i throw it in my makeup bag, i go to grab it and the cap is never on. If only the caps were tighter fitting, I would use them way more


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never had a problem with them on my waterline, but OMG.....why did I set Covet with Wondergrass/Humid a few days ago!?!?! I had the hardest time getting it completely off.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2008)

I only have the brown one (Bourbon I think), but I loove it!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 21, 2008)

Just as its title suggests, they glide on! They are super smooth. The colors are also very vibrant and fun. Definitely my favorite liners as far as color goes.

I have to agree with the cap falling off thing. Super annoying and not very hygienic if you keep your makeup all together in a cosmetics bag. However, they did smudge on me compared to my other liners.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 22, 2008)

I loooove these!!!
They are the best.

I have Deviant (blue), Gunmetal, 1999 (plum), Zero (black), Electric (aqua), Bourbon (brown), Lucky (Copper), Covet (peacock green) and Lust (purple)!

(I got the 5x 24/7 mini eyeliners set at Christmas time and got the others separately)


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Well my stash of the following colours arrived last week and they are FAB!

Honey, Stash, Zero, Baked, Lucky, Covet & Lust.

I've used all of them already (Covet is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with brown eyes) and I am SO tempted to order the rest of the colours!! They really are good for using on the waterline too which is great


----------



## KikiB (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm definitely a fan-I have a hard time because many liners tug or irritate, and the 24/7 liners do not. I have the full-size of Electric and Dime, and then small sizes of the ones in the set (Electric, Lucky, Zero, Lust, Covet) and Bourbon. I really want to get the 1999 or the Gunmetal next.

I've never had ANY problems with them smudging though, that's just me. And I don't use UDPP where I line.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I never had a smudging problem either.


----------



## korede2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got the blue one deviant and it is just wow.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

UK girls, in Debenhams atm if you buy 2 UD products you get a free little bag which contains 3 mini 24/7 pencils and a mini UDPP. The pencils are green, blue and black and are a pretty decent size for freebies!


----------



## lara (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd love to try these, but unfortunately UD isn't in Australia. I've heard amazing things about Zero and Bourbon.


----------



## Retrodiva (Apr 14, 2008)

I just picked up Bourbon this weekend (I already had Deviant), and I adore it. I had forgotten how great these liners were until I read this thread!


----------



## cella2466 (May 9, 2008)

i tried 'em at Ulta last week.. all of 'em are gorgeous!! no smudge and sooo vibrant!! Didn't get any of them tho coz I wasn't very sure about these.. looked up for some review and I ordered zero and covet right away... ahhhh.. can't wait till they arrive!!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 11, 2008)

I am absolutely in LOVE with the liner I got--Zero! Tried it on the waterline, so easy and smoothy goodness to apply and it was a dickens to try and get off! my mac eye makeup remover --the purple one--didn't take it off, surprisingly my cheap-o avon stuff (that doesn't seem to take off other things very well) actually got it off. 

I'm looking to get quite a few more, if not all!!


----------



## new-xero (May 11, 2008)

My favorite eye liners EVER! I use zero on a daily basis. All the colors are deep and dramatic. Just the way I like to wear my make up. They last ALL day, even during work.


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

I love how these liners apply so softly and smoothly.  They don't tug on my lids, which is great for someone a little older


----------



## mreichert (May 23, 2008)

They're my absolute FAVORITE!! Love, love, love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm hoping to pick up a couple more next week- I like them so much, I'm giving up e/s moola to get them


----------



## Ekstasy (May 25, 2008)

Oof, I definitely have to pick this up ASAP.
I haven't found anything that sticks to my waterline, and hopefully this will do the trick.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

i was in love with these for forever until summer hit and my oily skin went into overdrive as well as my tearducts due to allergies. now i am an MUFE aqua eyes convert. MUFE aqua eyes is like an iron fortress in an eyeliner cause it withstands my watery allergic eyes and oil slick of a face.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

I am interested in trying MUFE aqua eyes liner, but I need to compare which is darker between Zero and the black MUFE liner before I choose.


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

Love 'em, my favorite is deviant!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 29, 2008)

They're very smooth, and I agree they're heck to get off! lol. But they do go wonky on me this time of year, especially if I'm out in the heat they smudge some. That said, they're still the best I've found so far.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 29, 2008)

Agreed! 24/7 pencils are fab!


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

These are amazing, the smoothest I have ever tried
Honey is an absolute HG, makes blue eyes pop, I also have deviant and gunmetal but havent really played with them much

I want all of them! the lasting power is great too, and no smudge


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 26, 2008)

I have Zero and the purple one (can't remember the name off the top of my head) and I really like them. I'm getting better at lining with pencils, and these are my favorites as they go on really smoothly. I am noticing that the last couple days the liner on my lower lashline has smudged a bit by the end of the day - it could be heat (it's ridiculously hot here), and I have oily skin so I'm sure that's not helping either. I have some "liner last" that I may try over it to keep it in place for times when I know I won't be able to touch it up.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I also love these! I want all of them! I started with just one to test it out...and I am hooked!_

 
Me too, and today I went back and bought three more!  and cos its a new counter, I got the green one free for buying three products! Whoo..!  Love love love the shimmery-ness of them.

I'm gonna struggle, not being able to wear them on counter / at work


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 4, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, b/c I got the Bourbon to replace using my Graphic Brown fluidline, as they are similar in color ... and I can't make the 24/7 'glide on' smoothly at all along my upper lashline ... ???


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazing!! I swear I have every color. I Love them so much for the waterline. I have never tried anything better! I used to use mac tecknakohl. I love you mac, But UD stole my (waterlines) heart! I reccomend them to everyone!!


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_I must be doing something wrong, b/c I got the Bourbon to replace using my Graphic Brown fluidline, as they are similar in color ... and I can't make the 24/7 'glide on' smoothly at all along my upper lashline ... ???_

 
I warm it up a little and put a little water on it before applying it.  This helps it run smoothly when lining.


----------



## georgi (Aug 12, 2008)

I've just added to my 24/7 collection with electric (i think thats what its called, the lighter electric blue), stash and bourbon
Havent played with electric yet, but was SO excited for stash after swatching it on my arm and doing some comparisons with Mac buried treasure and clinique egyptian (both are HGs.). 
Stash seemed to have the best bits of these, but was a lighter olive, with a noticeable gold and shimmer, thought it would make my blue eyes go crazy! unfortunately none of this came through on my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used bourbon today and that is great! Richer than teddy, can catch the shimmer, and (combined with Go from Starflash) my blue eyes are popping like crazy!

I still want to try zero. All the reviews are just so polar opposite - from pure HG to worst pencil ever!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 12, 2008)

I had Zero on the other day and I cried my eyes out. It didn't budge one bit. I'm in love! *runs off to get more*


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

I just recieved these in the post today. I got Zero and 1999, I'll try them tomorrow and see how I get on.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Sep 4, 2008)

These are GREAT! Really vivid colours, quite good to use as a base and they last for ages and ages. I got the holiday pencil pack which made them really cheap.  Even though they're only half size they've lasted me ages I don't think I've had to sharpen them yet.  Well worth the money.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_These are GREAT! Really vivid colours, quite good to use as a base and they last for ages and ages. I got the holiday pencil pack which made them really cheap. Even though they're only half size they've lasted me ages I don't think I've had to sharpen them yet. Well worth the money._

 

Really excited to try them now


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2008)

News flash!

I got an Ulta circular today and they've got new 24/7 Travel Size pencil sets!  *

VIP set*:  Lucky, Covet, Zero, Electric, Lust
*Velvet Rope set*:  Yeyo, 1999, Zero, Bourbon, Stash

This is perfect for newbies to the 24/7 pencil, (and the collector too!)!


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 6, 2008)

yep, we just got the travel sets in at ulta and they've been selling like crazy! I want the velvet rope set, i pretty much have all the one's in VIP. the best part is, they're only $29 (i think?). 

plus my employee discount woo hoo!!

velvet rope: yeyo, 1999, zero, bourbon, & stash.





vip: lucky, covet, zero, electric, & lust.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind having the Velvet Rope set but I have all of those except Yeyo and Zero, both of which are already on my want list.  So I haven't justified the purchase -- yet.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_yep, we just got the travel sets in at ulta and they've been selling like crazy! I want the velvet rope set, i pretty much have all the one's in VIP. the best part is, they're only $29 (i think?). 

plus my employee discount woo hoo!!

velvet rope: yeyo, 1999, zero, bourbon, & stash.






_


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 6, 2008)

I totally want both of those liner set, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I need both sets!


----------



## dudeee (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_velvet rope: yeyo, 1999, zero, bourbon, & stash.



_

 
OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so buying that!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 11, 2008)

could anyone tell me how long the *mini* travel set ones are? and the *standard *bigger ones too, in *inches or cm*. i'm really interested in getting the velvet rope travel set, but wondering if i should just get the bigger ones instead if there was that much of a difference in length.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 11, 2008)

I think Zero kicks MAC's Feline khol power in the ass! Its just as dark and just as smooth, but lasts waaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer and better staying power.  I was a true believer of Feline until I got my first UD 24/7 about two weeks ago. I'm going to get a ton more!

Buh bye Feline!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 12, 2008)

^^Yep, this is pretty much the truth.  These UD liners absolutely _*kill *_all MAC eye liner pencils, IMO.  And I once loved MAC pencils, until I met these.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone know if these liner sets are available in Canada @ Sephora?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 23, 2008)

I just got my 2 sets in the mail today, the colours are absolutly gorgeous. I think covet and lust are my faves of the colours (you can't beat zero). These really are the best eyeliners!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2008)

*24/7 Glide-On *LIP* Pencils*

Ok, so have you guys seen the 24/7 Glide-On *LIP *pencils yet?  I want to try the clear one!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On *LIP* Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Ok, so have you guys seen the 24/7 Glide-On *LIP *pencils yet?  I want to try the clear one!_

 
I wanted to buy the clear one during the F&F sale, but decided to wait. I use Too Faced's Borderline right now.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On *LIP* Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I wanted to buy the clear one during the F&F sale, but decided to wait. I use Too Faced's Borderline right now._

 
Ah!  I've never heard of Borderline, I'll have to check that out, thanks!


----------



## dutchdaantje (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Yesterday I got both the travel sets and today I swatched them. I don't know if there is another thread for these swatches, so excuse me if I misplace them here. I absolutely adore the colors!!

Velvet Rope







From top to bottom: Yeyo - 1999 - Zero = Bourbon - Stash

VIP







From top to bottom: Zero - Lucky - Covet - Electric - Lust


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Anyone know if these liner sets are available in Canada @ Sephora?_

 
I live in Ottawa, Canada and bought mine from our Sephora here. 

I have Bourbon and 1999 and def need to pick some more


----------



## stellastar (Oct 16, 2008)

In reply to Princess Livia the full size pencils are 1.2g and cost £9 each and the set of five are 0.8g each and cost £16.
This is here in the UK.
I much prefer the mini sizes as I can use them up quicker and experiment with funky colours without splashing out too much for the full sizes, but Zero is a staple for me (so I get the fullsize).


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

I got the liner set from Urban Outfitters (they're online here) for $29 and you cannot imagine how pleased I am! To start off, there is hardly anywhere in my state that I can get these so I'd have to order online, and I wasn't even really looking for them, when I came across them today!!! Anyways I got the Velvet Rope one with all the basic colors and I am in lovvvve!


----------



## -moonflower- (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On *LIP* Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Ok, so have you guys seen the 24/7 Glide-On *LIP *pencils yet?  I want to try the clear one!_

 
I have the clear one, and it's pretty good. It stops my lipstick from smudging out anyway.


----------



## widdershins (Oct 18, 2008)

I just picked up both travel sets and I'm in love. They are hands down the best eyeliner I've tried. 

I'm a little nervous about sharpening them, though, because I've heard horror stories about how hard they are to sharpen. Does anyone have any good tips and advice on what sharpener to use? 

I'm thinking about putting them in the freezer beforehand so they aren't so soft, but I dunno.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

hmm...i haven't had a hard time sharpening, i just use a normal (MAC) sharpener and *so far* haven't had any problems.


----------



## xwp (Oct 18, 2008)

I love them! Ordered them online yesterday, didn't find them in 3 different sephoras, so I guess they are pretty popular


----------



## widdershins (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_hmm...i haven't had a hard time sharpening, i just use a normal (MAC) sharpener and *so far* haven't had any problems._

 
Ahhh thank you so much! I've been really nervous about it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2008)

Those of you who are saying Zero is darker than Feline are daffy. It's definitely got a helluva lot better staying power than Feline, but Feline is pitch black. The only other black pencil that's rivaled its blackness is Stila's Onyx, and even that has a bit of a brown tint to it when smudged- whereas Feline has an almost blue-black sensibility to it. 

I was initially disappointed with these, they smudged the second I touched them and some of them have stupid silver glitter in them (and I'm generally not a glitter fan.) I realized that they had to "dry" for a few seconds and then they lasted like crazy, but the glitter was still offputting for me. The lip pencils, however, faded after a couple hours or so and didn't have the same intensity and lasting power as the eye liners. I think alot of MAC's Pearl Glide liners as well as MUFE's Aqua Eyes are more interesting and versatile.

I'll probably end up getting the Velvet Rope set, just to play with, but I'm pretty happy with my Feline- unlike so many of you it seems, I enjoy the smudgy effect it leaves.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: 24/7 Glide-On *LIP* Pencils*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I have the clear one, and it's pretty good. It stops my lipstick from smudging out anyway._

 
So true for me as well!  I finally tried and was very pleasantly pleased with Ozone because I've tried other clear lipliners over the years with no success.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I just picked up both travel sets and I'm in love. They are hands down the best eyeliner I've tried._

 
I just love it when I hear people say this!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I'm a little nervous about sharpening them, though, because I've heard horror stories about how hard they are to sharpen. Does anyone have any good tips and advice on what sharpener to use? 

I'm thinking about putting them in the freezer beforehand so they aren't so soft, but I dunno._

 
I have maybe three different sharpeners of different types (none of them is an expensive one).  I have never had an issue sharpening any 24/7 pencil.  Even my $1 single slot E.L.F. one does the job great!  I really do believe that the operator's method of sharpening is what is important with these.  These are just more different, softer.  I sharpen them steadily but gently, using as consistent a turn as I can.  When I get ready to remove the pencil I just slightly pull it from the sharpener as I slow down sharpening, and it comes out cleanly.  You'll feel it when it feels right, if that makes any sense.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I've been looking at these for quite some time, but thought they'd be a bit pants. I can't believe how much everyone is raving about them. Looks like I'll have to try them - but I bet it can't beat my beloved Feline!!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 19, 2008)

the velvet rope set is AWESOME! I had seen videos talking about them on youtube, and had to go try it myself after all the praise they were getting. No other eyeliner has ever stayed on my waterline like these do...its definitely worth the price considering how many different colors you get, and they're a fairly decent size too. So far I've had no troubles sharpening them with a regular MAC sharpener.


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 20, 2008)

I just picked up both of the new sets too, they are really great. I have been in love with Zero for quite a while. I too, originally thought it was smudgey- then read about letting them set for about 20 seconds. Makes a huge difference! 

I also had some difficulty in sharpening mine, read some advice to try refrigerating them prior to sharpening, it really works. I tested their new "Grind House" sharpener at Sephora and it made the tester look like a brand new pencil. I had to get that too.


Urban Decay also advises to make sure you leave the cap on your 24/7's. They may dry out otherwise, hope that may help someone!

Yay for 24/7's!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Just picked up the Velvet Rope set, which is my very first foray into these pencils.

WOW.  They truly are all that.  Easy to apply, smudgeable, and stay until you take them off.  Exceptional formula all around!

I'm a total convert.  Ready to throw all my other pencils away.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 22, 2008)

I live in montreal and there is a Sephora that just opened up this summer. When I went to visit, they had not Urban decay, except for the Mascara. I really want to buy the eye pencil sets but dont want to order them online...I was gonna ask here before I actually go back to Sephora because it is two hours away from my house. Do you know if they actually carry the full line of UD now? Or at least the pencil sets...?


----------



## widdershins (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_I live in montreal and there is a Sephora that just opened up this summer. When I went to visit, they had not Urban decay, except for the Mascara. I really want to buy the eye pencil sets but dont want to order them online...I was gonna ask here before I actually go back to Sephora because it is two hours away from my house. Do you know if they actually carry the full line of UD now? Or at least the pencil sets...?_

 
They should! I know the store near me (in St. Louis) does. You might wanna go online to sephora.com and then look up your store's telephone number and call ahead to make sure.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 23, 2008)

I went to Sephora today. NO UD IN QUEBEC. QUEBEC SUX


----------



## slepre (Oct 23, 2008)

i absoulutely love them and they are my favorite pencil eyeliner! i have been using bourbon since i got it for christmas in a best of urban package and i have been using it since bourban is a great dark bronzey brown that looks dark but not as harsh as black since then i have aquried lust, zero and deviant and i am trying to get covet, yeyo and electric! i cant use them for my waterline and really they smudge on your top lid if your lids are greasy but if you use them with udpp underneath it doesnt happen! they just go on so smoothly and easily i deal with their minor flaws and the colors are amazing!

if you like these try using their heavy metal glitter liner on top of them for a fun and funky look [another favorite of mine have spandex and limited edition gold mildnight cowboy looking to get the trio!]

spandex glitter liner looks great over zero!


----------



## LP_x (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, so... I've got the VIP set in my basket, but before I check out, do I NEED the velvet rope set too??


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Okay, so... I've got the VIP set in my basket, but before I check out, do I NEED the velvet rope set too??_

 
Um, yes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a great set of basics - the VIP has the brighter shades so the only one I think that is the same in both sets is Zero (black).


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 26, 2008)

I love these, they are my very fav. I love them better then the MAC  pencils by far.
I am getting the 2 new packs that have like 5 of them in there.Its $29 i believe, but at $16 a piece at ULTA that is a steal.They are smaller but that is ok.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 26, 2008)

Off topic but not. How would you compare them to MUFE eye pencils? Cause basically I just want a gold one...


----------



## LP_x (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG my pencils arrived today. I bought both sets - VIP and Velvet Rpe. I defo wanted VIP but was undecided on Velvet Rope. I am so so sooooo pleased I bought both - and, unbelievably, Velvet Rope is my favourite set!! They're so gorgeous. I swatched them on my hand at lunchtime and have been working all afternoon, and they're still as vibrant as when I first applied them. They're fantastic and an absolute bargain. For anyone who hasn't got them, GET THEM!


----------



## carandru (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Off topic but not. How would you compare them to MUFE eye pencils? Cause basically I just want a gold one..._

 

They are both great. I think the UD ones are more glittery.  I have the turquoise one in both lines and when I swatched them they were the exact same color.  However, after they sat for a few minutes, I COULD NOT get the MUFE one off.  The UD one rubbed off w/ much less effort. Both were resistant to watter.  HTH!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 27, 2008)

Can anyone compare them to NYX eye pencils?

Does anyone have *Dime*? Is it as gorgeous as it looks in swatches?


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2008)

I love the UD liner!!!..nyx doesn't compare :/


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the VIP set, but I REALLY want the Velvet Rope set. Like now. Sadly I don't have access to a Sephora so I'll have to wait...somehow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I LOVE THESE PENCILS! I have such problems with smudging but these absolutely do not budge. SO smooth. 

From the VIP set, my favourites are definitely Electric and Lucky. Electric is such an intense, bright blue that is perfect for adding a great pop of colour. Lucky is seriously perfect...I thought it was the one dud in the set at first when I saw it online, but it is one of my favourite! For some reason Lucky glides on the easiest and is super pigmented, and shows up darker on the eyes. Very metallic, glittery tarnished copper colour that would look fab on blue eyes (and even on my dark brown eyes, haha). I wasn't as impressed with Lust, I was really hoping for it to be more vibrant and a bit lighter. 

OMG AND...*UD's coming out with FOUR new colours.* 




Source: t emptalia

I wonder how Flipside is different from Electric. I REALLY WANT Graffiti and Ransom, especially if Ransom is a more vibrant, lighter version of Lust!


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

I must have Ransom!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_
Does anyone have *Dime*? Is it as gorgeous as it looks in swatches?_

 
I have Dime!
I love it, and wear it all the time, but I must say that it's not as bright and metallic as I'd expected.
I wear it on lower lids only, and on me(NW15, brunette, green eyes), Dime shows up mostly just gray.
If I go over it a few times, it shows up more silvery, but an opaque silver flash it isn't.
It may just be my skin tone.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_
 I REALLY WANT Graffiti and Ransom, especially if Ransom is a more vibrant, lighter version of Lust!_

 
I heard _*that!*_
I got Lust for Christmas, and while it's pretty, it's a darker purple than I'd expected.
I'm thinking that I, too, may "need" Ransom.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 27, 2008)

Gawd, another lemming. *slinks sheepishly off to UD's site*


----------



## vikitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Oooh, the new ones look AMAZING.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love my Urban Decay Eye Pencil in Zero! I should get a backup of it in case I run out. Also I want Ransom and Graffiti!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 28, 2008)

Oooh I want the new ones!!
Does anyone know if they're DCing any before the new ones are released? I'm making it my mission to own every colour of these babies


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought both mini sets and I absolutely loved them so much that I went out and bought the rest of the colors. I definitely want the new colors.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 28, 2008)

I am thinking of buying the VIP and the Velvet Rope travel set after this thread! There's so many raves in this thread - just curious if there was any negatives about these pencils. I did a search on MUA, and some people said they had a problem with smudging?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I have Dime!
I love it, and wear it all the time, but I must say that it's not as bright and metallic as I'd expected.
I wear it on lower lids only, and on me(NW15, brunette, green eyes), Dime shows up mostly just gray.
If I go over it a few times, it shows up more silvery, but an opaque silver flash it isn't.
It may just be my skin tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am NC15 and have green eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Would you repurchase? 

Yeah, what I want is a bright silver metallic color!!!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessie* 

 
_- just curious if there was any negatives about these pencils._

 
There are very few negatives, at least that I find, with the 24/7 pencils.
They're on the expensive side ($16 USD, a bit steep for a pencil)
They're very soft, so it's difficult to get a very fine line.
They're tricky to sharpen.
They *may* smudge minimally without primer on super oily skin like mine.
Over all, they're terrific, though!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 29, 2008)

I find that popping them in the freezer for a few minutes makes them easier to sharpen.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 29, 2008)

I honestly have no negatives for these pencils. I won't ever purchase a MAC one unless it's a shade that UD doesn't do. I adore them. I thought my Feline was the shizz but oh boy was I wrong! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 1, 2009)

I broke down and ordered the VIP liner set from UD.com. I'm supposed to be done buying makeup for a bit, but I couldn't help it - the way everyone raves about these made me want to try them.  And I love that the metallic white one is called 'yeyo'


----------



## pianohno (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_I broke down and ordered the VIP liner set from UD.com. I'm supposed to be done buying makeup for a bit, but I couldn't help it - the way everyone raves about these made me want to try them.  And I love that the metallic white one is called 'yeyo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, reminds me or scarface!


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

So I got my liner set today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I actually got it wrong, I got the Velvet Rope set, not the VIP, but I think I'll be buying the VIP set soon, because um... these pencils are AMAZING! They're so worth the hype.

So I open the package and take them out and swatch them each on my hand, and they're SO pretty. I wait 30 seconds and run a finger over them - and they all smudge! A lot! I'm like WTF?? I thought they weren't supposed to smudge! I was majorly disappointed. So I decided to try them on my eyes anyway - I grabbed a shadow - this probably took 30 more seconds - and decided to rub my finger over the swatches on my hand one more time - and they didn't budge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I guess, for me anyway, they needed about 1 minute to dry, but that's ok, I can deal with one minute. I am amazed - even when I press down and wipe my finger over the swatches, they still stay.  And they're so creamy and easy to put on, and the colors are so pretty... yep, I'm in love. Wouldn't be surprised if I end up getting every single color they make in these.  Still gotta do the waterline test, but so far, I'm loving these


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2009)

I honestly can't bring myself to spend money on Chromalines because I use my more colorful 24/7s for bases, too.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I thought that when I swatched them, that they'd make lovely bases.


----------



## Frae (Jan 8, 2009)

I love these liners, better than the MAC version, in fact. My daughter and I discovered these a couple of weeks ago when Santa got her some for a stocking stuffer. She liked them so much, showed them to me, and we bought another set. They go on so easily and are smudge-free and long-lasting.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadly, even these smudge on my Asian eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They stay on fine on the lid, but the sides of my eyes and the bottom lid become a smudged mess after a little while. I have yet to find a non-liquid liner that does not smudge on my eyes.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Sadly, even these smudge on my Asian eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They stay on fine on the lid, but the sides of my eyes and the bottom lid become a smudged mess after a little while. I have yet to find a non-liquid liner that does not smudge on my eyes._

 
i love black (zero) but the others not nearly as much.

have you tried mac powerpoint? i have hooded lids and really have a problem with liner transfer, and powerpoint is the only liner ive tried so far that absolutely does not budge. ive even worn it to bed and it hasnt moved by morning (no, i dont do this regularly or anything).


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

I ordered the Velvet Rope set last night since I heard such good reviews.  All my liners are about 10 years old, some dating back to junior high school... so I figured I should, ahem, get some new ones


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 14, 2009)

If anyone's having problems with sharpening these I'd really suggest buying the UD grindhouse sharpener. It's so much easier to use on them than a normal eyeliner sharper.
Before I got it I had major problems with sharpening them, they always broke, but now it's no problem at all.


----------



## Kesha (Jan 19, 2009)

uh Covet & Electric is trully wonderful colour, i love them!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

this has got to be my favorite line of liners. they're smudgable at first, and then dry and stay put. and they literally "glide on" very easy to apply LOVE IT!


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Sadly, even these smudge on my Asian eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They stay on fine on the lid, but the sides of my eyes and the bottom lid become a smudged mess after a little while. I have yet to find a non-liquid liner that does not smudge on my eyes._

 
I find that, too!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

did you try going over it with an eyeshadow or powder to help set it?


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Sadly, even these smudge on my Asian eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They stay on fine on the lid, but the sides of my eyes and the bottom lid become a smudged mess after a little while. I have yet to find a non-liquid liner that does not smudge on my eyes._

 
did you try going over it with an eyeshadow or powder to help set it? im asian as well and i used to have a horrible issue with this. i use a pencil brush to smudge the liner sideways to remove any excess liner that might find its way where i dont want it, and then go over it with some kind of powder and blend it in. i hope i explained that clearly


----------



## ellesea (Jan 29, 2009)

This are fabulous! This is the ONLY eyeliner pencil I will buy now. I love the ultra-smooth applicable....almost gel-like feel instead of chalky like a lot of other eyeliners and the pigments are so rich.


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the Zero and love it. Just bought the Covet for spring and summer... if you want to make the Zero last longer, just use some Blacktie or Carbon on top and it won't budge for days (not on waterline tho!)...


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

I really these but I like MACs more.  The liners just always break on me and some can be way too shimmery.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 31, 2009)

*I just picked up a couple of the new pencils in Underground and Flipside.  GORGEOUS!!*


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 5, 2009)

I do like these liners. I own about 6 or 7 of these colors including Zero (black). They glide on very easily but they do smudge if you use them on your waterline. I still have yet to find any pencil liner that doesn't smudge on my waterline. However, if you were looking for a gel liner that doesn't smudge on your waterline, try Stila smudgepots. Those things stay put! Back to the 24/7 liners, be careful sharpening them because they are very soft and will break very easily. It seems like you run out really quickly too.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

they only smudge on me after about....8 or 9 hours, in the outer corners and they fade a lil. but i effing love them. i just hate how terrible they are as far as sharpening goes. i literally save whatever breaks off cuz they're too expensive not to.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

oh man, i'm totally in love with these eyeliners... let me tell you, i have VERY sensitive lids and when i used mac kohl eyeliners they would tug very hard at my lid and it hurts... but when i tried on UB's glide-on pencils they literally just glided on my lids...

just out of curiosity has anyone used them as a base color for their eyeshadow??

i actually tried it and the eyeshadow actually packed onto the liner pretty good...


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Sadly, even these smudge on my Asian eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They stay on fine on the lid, but the sides of my eyes and the bottom lid become a smudged mess after a little while. I have yet to find a non-liquid liner that does not smudge on my eyes._

 
Have you tried Make Up Forever? I have hooded eyes and those colors stick like there is no tomorrow. Especially if you let it dry for a few seconds before you open your eyes.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 19, 2009)

i bought the velvet rope set of these too and they're amazing. i used 1999 as a base and put trax by mac on top and then lined with zero and it worked out really well. the eyeshadow actually stuck quite well not to mention because they're so creamy there is no tugging at the eyelid. i want the vip set now too.


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

I have zero, and I really like it. Is pricey, my husband almost had a heart attack when he saw the sephora ticket, he said: "what??? almost $17 for a pencil???" Yes, honey, is pricey but I worth it. LOL.


----------



## andrrea (Mar 15, 2009)

I love these liners too!!!  I have 1999, Bourbon, Zero, and Gunmetal.  Thinking about Underground since I`m a fan of neutral looks, but do you guys think its similar to Bourbon??


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrrea* 

 
_I love these liners too!!!  I have 1999, Bourbon, Zero, and Gunmetal.  Thinking about Underground since I`m a fan of neutral looks, but do you guys think its similar to Bourbon??_

 
Get it, it's a beautiful neutral with a little something extra!  It's not similar to Bourbon at all.  Besides, you can never have too many of these liners.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm newly in love with these.  I just went out yesterday and bought the VIP and the Velvet Rope mini-liner sets so I can try out all the colours and mix and match... and then I also bought a fullsize of Gunmetal.  Absolutely in love so far <3


----------



## LP_x (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm still in love with these babies. I have them all minus Rockstar and Gunmetal, and the new 4 as they've only been released some time this week in the UK. I'm going to buy the remaining 6 when I do my birthday haul this week. Woohoo!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have Lucky and love it. It's incredibly easy to apply compared to my other (drugstore) pencils.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

I just bought the VIP and Velvet rope mini sets as well.  These are pure heaven.  I love that I have so many different ones to choose from!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I have Lucky and love it. It's incredibly easy to apply compared to my other (drugstore) pencils._

 
I got the VIP set and somehow Lucky turned out to be my favourite! I LOVE that one. It's perfect on the waterline for just a tiny bit of intensity without being harsh.


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought the Velvet Rope mini set on eBay, and I am in love! I also bought a full size of Gunmetal, and I absolutely love the color with my blue eyes. These are actually the first eyeliner pencils that I've ever tried and they are so easy to use, even for a first time pencil user! I can't imagine going back! I am considering getting the VIP set for some fun colors, as I tried Lucky in the store and really liked it.


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so excited that there are new colours in the UK! I'm supposed to be saving up for my holiday but new 24/7 colours is definitely a valid reason to splurge!
These pencils are possibly my all-time number 1 product, since they came out I have been utterly faithful to them. I do still love my Pocket Rockets in Asphalt though


----------



## andrrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Get it, it's a beautiful neutral with a little something extra! It's not similar to Bourbon at all. Besides, you can never have too many of these liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha how true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My wallet however would disagree!!!  I ended up caving and buying it!  I also bought Covet off one of the fine ladies from Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I`m so addicted to these liners!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have all the colors.. quite frankly, zero is my least favorite


----------



## kittykit (Mar 30, 2009)

24/7 Glide-On Pencils are my favourite eyeliner pencils! My favourites are Stash and Bourbon! 

They don't crease and they're very long lasting ♥ ♥


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 31, 2009)

i caved and bought 2 sets off of allcosmeticswholesale.com for $42 shipped. I remember swatching them at sephora and i was impressed!


----------



## miss_petepie (Apr 9, 2009)

I have zero, covet and lust and absolutly love them. UD dont ship to aust so had to get a friend to purchase and then send over to me. i have the travel size but they are still going strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 highly recommend them


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the VIP set and love how they apply but I personally struggle to do a thin line with them, that's where I prefer MAC.


----------



## lba619 (Apr 20, 2009)

These are so addicting! I have Bourbon, Zero (swapping away for a Bourbon backup), Underground (my fave), 1999, Baked, and just got Stash. I love the shimmer! I wanted Zero to have shimmer, that's why I'm swapping it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm these liners are not fairing very well here. Mine are too soft and I can barely draw a liner thinner than 5mm. I can imagine I'll use up zero quite fast. I love the texture but really disappointed in how they're going.


----------



## Daiane J. (May 30, 2009)

My favorite is zero, I love it!


----------



## jani04 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just wondering, MAC's fluidliquid smudged like holy hell on me and it's reputedly "smudge proof and water resistant" so I was thinking of trying UD's 24/7.


Anyone else had fluidline not work for them but 24/7 did?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jani04* 

 
_Just wondering, MAC's fluidliquid smudged like holy hell on me and it's reputedly "smudge proof and water resistant" so I was thinking of trying UD's 24/7.


Anyone else had fluidline not work for them but 24/7 did?_

 
Do you use a primer? I use Fluidline and it doesn't smudge on me, it only creases after many hours (like 8?). I still prefer 24/7, I think they're the best liners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're very long lasting and they don't crease on me.


----------



## PrincessBoa (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't hear enough raves about this product haha..they're FAB eyeliners and I especially like the teal and Zero eyeliner<3 The colors are so bold and vibrant with just one swipe! >< 

-PrincessBoa


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jun 24, 2009)

I posted this in another thread, but I found last week that the L'Oreal HIP Color Chrome Eyeliner in Green is a DEAD ON DUPE for Stash!  Application is the same, color is the same, staying power (for me) is the same.  I posted these photos in that thread, but they should probably TRULY be in here.

In the photos, UD Stash is on the left, and HIP Green Flash is on the right.

edit: Sorry, didn't know I couldn't upload the same photos for different threads. Here's a link to the other thread with my swatches.


----------



## x___ME (Aug 13, 2009)

im dieing to try them out ! 
i want Zero & i like the electric purple one ( forgot the name ) .
but i hear since they are creamy liners , they do run if you have oily skin .
does any one know if thats true ?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x___ME* 

 
_im dieing to try them out ! 
i want Zero & i like the electric purple one ( forgot the name ) .
but i hear since they are creamy liners , they do run if you have oily skin .
does any one know if thats true ?_

 
I have combination skin & when I use them on the waterline they do tend to run. Even with primer. They hold up well on the upper lashline on top of an eyeshadow.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I have combination skin & when I use them on the waterline they do tend to run. Even with primer. They hold up well on the upper lashline on top of an eyeshadow._

 
What? I thought the whole thing with these was that they are supposed to be long lasting?

I was thinking of getting zero for using on the waterline and maybe some other fun color while I'm at it. But now I don't feel so sure.


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_What? I thought the whole thing with these was that they are supposed to be long lasting?

I was thinking of getting zero for using on the waterline and maybe some other fun color while I'm at it. But now I don't feel so sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i too experience a little running from the waterline, but i would still recommend them, it's nowhere near as bad as any other eyeliner out there.


----------



## tyger (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been wanting to try these for quite some time, but didn't want to pay the ten dollar shipping or spend $120 at Sephora online (I'm in podunk, Canada  ), but today at Winner's they had a set with a mini UDPP, Uzi eyeshadow, a glitter liner, and a 24/7 Glide-On pencil in Zero for $9.99, and I was all over it like you wouldn't believe!  I only wore it for half a day, but it fared very well on my waterline, and was definitely the smoothest pencil I've ever used.  Nothing sticks around on my waterline, it all migrates to the outer corners of my eyes and looks pretty silly, so I'm rather impressed so far.

Of course, that means I've already started rationalizing a Sephora haul just so I can have more colours....Oh my poor bank balance


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, i FREAKED OUT when i first tried this liner, b/c i didn't know it was waterproof and whatever i did, i just could NOT get it off my eyes!  it's a toughie!


----------



## ShockProof (Dec 10, 2009)

I like to use Binge on my lower lashline. I think a lot of the colors are interesting and nice, but zero doesn't work on me. It just smudges, which is odd because I don't usually have difficulty with eyeliners.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 25, 2009)

*27/7 Eyeliners*

Ok this is going to sound ridiculous but I can't figure out how to get more product out of these things.  I recently used up the tip of my Zero eyeliner and no matter how much I twist the top of the pencil, I can't get more product out of the thing.  I'm assuming you don't sharpen it cause it's made of plastic....but it's frustrating the crap out of me because I bought a LOT of these liners. Help please?


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 27/7 Eyeliners*

hey, the 24/7 liners are safe to sharpen, dont worry! nothing at all will happen, just make sure the sharpner is the right size thats all - twisting the cap will do notihng to get more product out!   let me assure they work great, and u havent wasted ur money! good luck!


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 27/7 Eyeliners*

by golly you're right! thanks so much! xD


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 27/7 Eyeliners*

lol! glad i could help hun! happy christmas!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 8, 2010)

I used Zero on my upper lashline over eyeshadows today and I love it. It went on smooth and no smudging. I can't wait to try Graffiti and Electric, which are mini (gifts with purchase). I hope these do not smudge on my waterline.

Are the liners with glitters safe to be used on the waterline?


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 8, 2010)

Best pencils ever!  Now I want Oil Slick and Binge even though I have 7 different colors already


----------



## heartbeam (Feb 16, 2010)

I just used the gold colour from the 24/7 super stash set and it's soooooooo pretty!! I love UD's 24/7 liners!!!


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartbeam* 

 
_I just used the gold colour from the 24/7 super stash set and it's soooooooo pretty!! I love UD's 24/7 liners!!!_

 
omg, i love that color too! i'm actually trying to use it less because they dont have that color in the perm collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at least binge is permanent now so no worries about that, lol.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had Zero for about a week now. I'm really impressed with the staying power of these liners. My only issue with them is that they aren't able to be sharpened to a finer point. I have small eyes and if I don't use a light hand, my top liner can take up half of my lid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Definitely not the look I'm going for, as it makes my eyes look smaller.


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 26, 2010)

i loove 24/7 liners!  i have zero & just got lust.. gorgeous dark/metallic purple.  they are so creamy & glide on great.  they have great staying power; just use a primer first!  they stay even better applied on top of primer, then on top of your eyeshadow.  as for the waterline, they do smear/run over time, especially in the outer corner.

if you're having problems with the staying power of these liners, i suggest trying the new tarina tarantino liners.  great color selection & those babies STICK!  even my makeup remover didn't remove it all!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittany88* 

 
_I've had Zero for about a week now. I'm really impressed with the staying power of these liners. My only issue with them is that they aren't able to be sharpened to a finer point. I have small eyes and if I don't use a light hand, my top liner can take up half of my lid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely not the look I'm going for, as it makes my eyes look smaller._

 
Get the Urban Decay Grindhouse sharpener! It is SERIOUSLY amazing. It's quite pricey for a sharpener you'd think (~$8USD I'd say? I paid $10CDN for it) but it sharpens my 24/7 liners like no other.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 26, 2010)

I have four of these; Zero, Bourbon, Lucky and the bright blue color.
I cannot get zero or bourbon to show up on my waterline! It's very frustrating. I mean, i got those two with the BOS, so no money lost, but still. Ive heard raves for the waterline usage, and nadda!

I do LOVE lucky though. Such a pretty colour.


----------



## Teggy (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not a big eyeliner fan, but I was convinced to give UD 24-7 liners a try when I swiped them on the back of my hand and had a hell of a time getting them off.  My sister got me Zero for my birthday and it was the FIRST TIME EV-AR I was able to line my waterline and have it look great without irritating my eyes in the slightest.  I love how easily it glides on too.

I bought 1999, but it was too shimmery and I had a Mac liner that was similar.  I don't care for shimmery liners cause I have trouble seeing them in the light.  Are there any non-shimmery ones you guys recommend?


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I love these.  Not quite as 'stay put' as fluidlines but when I want the speed and convenience of applying with a pencil rather than a brush these are pretty darn good.  Zero is my must have because I wear black all the time.  Bourbon is okay - a bit sparkly though and for some reason this one melts off my eyelids a lot more than the others.  Flipside is pretty but I kinda wish I'd gotten electric instead - seems to be a bit more vibrant.  I also have binge which is lovely for a not so shocking sapphire and mildew which is pretty but I dont wear too often.  Im still pondering 1999 and really want Deviant and Covet at some point but $20 each is a bit much - even more than Fluidlines!  Anyone else notice you go through a pencil pretty fast too just because they're so soft?


----------



## lindas1983 (May 12, 2010)

I was just wondering what sharpener is best to use with these pencils, i tried using a regular sharpener which is great with my wooden pencils but it just seems to sharpen the plastic barrel of these and left the lead exposed but blunt (didn't shape the lead at all if you know what i mean.

Hopes you all know what i mean, I'm not the best at describing things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riet (May 13, 2010)

Okay, i'm gonna sound desperated hahaha, but, anyone knows good sellers on ebay (or here) that sell these beauties? I want all the greens/blues ^^


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleheart* 

 
_I love these. Not quite as 'stay put' as fluidlines but when I want the speed and convenience of applying with a pencil rather than a brush these are pretty darn good. Zero is my must have because I wear black all the time. Bourbon is okay - a bit sparkly though and for some reason this one melts off my eyelids a lot more than the others. Flipside is pretty but I kinda wish I'd gotten electric instead - seems to be a bit more vibrant. I also have binge which is lovely for a not so shocking sapphire and mildew which is pretty but I dont wear too often. Im still pondering 1999 and really want Deviant and Covet at some point but $20 each is a bit much - even more than Fluidlines! Anyone else notice you go through a pencil pretty fast too just because they're so soft?_

 

Wait until the holidays, UD always has mini sets of their most popular colors around that time. They had 5 mini pencils for $30 and a 9 pencil sample set for the same price last year. The 9 pencil set had smaller pencils but it's a great way to try some colors you wouldn't normal consider and at an awesome price point.


----------



## durellsgrl (May 20, 2010)

I was just at sephora today and got zero and electric. I cant wait to try them. Ive been hearing so many good things about them and the blue one was beatiful when i swatched it on my hand.
btw was i the last to know that sephora is in jcpenny now? lol.


----------



## Misoxx (Aug 28, 2010)

I really love the UD eye pencils. I have a lot, and have repurchased zero before and have bourbon and also a golden brown. I had the huge pack of them at christmas for a discounted price, and even though it was good for money at RRP. The colour range is amazing, and the lasting power is really good. My few gripes at them is if you don't sharpen them correctly it can destroy the pencil, secondly the performance on the waterline let them down a little bit. But they are definatly worth the extra money from drugstore liner, and are often in the three for two deals at boots, making them really good value.


----------



## pinkita (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Riet* 

 
_Okay, i'm gonna sound desperated hahaha, but, anyone knows good sellers on ebay (or here) that sell these beauties? I want all the greens/blues ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have graffiti and it´s spectacular!!


----------



## AcousticSoul (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I was just wondering what sharpener is best to use with these pencils, i tried using a regular sharpener which is great with my wooden pencils but it just seems to sharpen the plastic barrel of these and left the lead exposed but blunt (didn't shape the lead at all if you know what i mean.

Hopes you all know what i mean, I'm not the best at describing things.

Thanks in advance._

 

UD has a sharpener for the 24/7 pencils- it's the Grind House sharpener. It's a dual sharpener that can also be used on the 24/7 concealers sticks. Sephora has it for $9. It's a little pricey for a sharpener, but it definitely does the job!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Dec 4, 2010)

I have 2 fullsize Zero's, I just can't fully let go of my "gothness". I love it, have for years, sooo creamy and soft and blendable. They stay well for me. Sometimes at night I need to take a tissue to my waterline, as the colour can melt to below my lower lashes.

  	I got this year's Jackpot set. I haven't owned an eyeliner in any colour other than black. So swatching Whiskey on my hand made me a very very happy girl. I also ordered the 15th Anniversary set, and I cannot wait until it gets here.

  	24/7 pencils get a solid thumbs up. My friends are always borrowing them or using them when we get ready for a night out.


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 4, 2010)

I absolutely love these liners i have 4 Zero,Yeyo,Covet and 1999 great for the waterline and they really do last alday


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 5, 2010)

These are my favorite liners!!  I have...way too many of them actually.  I've got a couple of Zeros (one full-size I bought that's now a teeny weeny nub and then 3 that came with other palettes), Whiskey, Bourbon, Stash, 1999, Lust, Covet, Electric, Baked, Lucky, and Yeyo.  And I just brought Deviant home with me today...I may have a sickness.

  	Also I am DYING for the 15th Anniversary set...like I cannot WAIT until I finally get my hands on one.  I had to work when they had that 4 hour preview on Cyber Monday and I'm so bummed!  I know I have 5 of the colors already but it's still worth it for the 6 exclusive colors-I am so excited for Midnight Cowboy, Asphyxia, and Perversion!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have a clue as to when the 15th Anniversary Set will be released? TIA


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 3, 2011)

I keep looking at their site since Jan1st and this morning it showed up on their first page but when I clicked "shop now" it went to a page that said "it's no longer available" so I dont know if it's a website problem or what. It wasnt up there yesterday as of 11pm but was at 9am this morning

  	Update....I just checked their site again and this time it went to where you could order it so thankfully I was able to do that . I'm guessing they were working on their site because other new items that showed up went to the say "not available at this time" page when I clicked on it.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 3, 2011)

^Thanks....checking the site now


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 3, 2011)

YW. I hope it doesnt sell out too fast so you can order it.


----------



## marajode (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so glad you posted that these were on the site today!!!
  	I was thinkiing it was going to be a couple of days (I had the 6th in my head).
  	I just ordered; it went through.     Yes!!  Happy Camper!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 3, 2011)

Placed my order....hopefully I won't receive one of those "sorry but we already sold out so we didn't charge your card" emails  lol


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you both got yours ordered . I hope we don't get any "sorry but sold out" emails but I think we'll be ok . I just kept stalking to site since I was sick since Friday with a horrible cold. I had my laptop while I was on the couch and would keep checking their site .


----------



## marajode (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better!
  	That sounds like something I would do to pass the time when sick.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 3, 2011)

I ordered the set a few hours ago, and it looks like they already took the money out of my account. These better be worth it since I cut my Peacocky/Mickey C budget for them. But, I know they will be- I love these liners!!!!!


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 3, 2011)

I want the pencil set SO BAD but I really can't afford it right now.  My only hope is that the Sephora I work at gets these sets so I can use my discount...mine's in a JC Penney so we only get some of the big releases from UD   Our Beauty Educator comes in on Thursday so I'll definitely ask her.

  	I wonder if the new pencils will be added to their line eventually?  I really just want Perversion (like 8 of them haha) and then a couple others.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 3, 2011)

^ I read on Temptalia's site that other retailers should be getting the set some time in February.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 4, 2011)

marajode said:


> I hope you're feeling better!
> That sounds like something I would do to pass the time when sick.




 	 		Thanks. I finally started feeling better Sunday but still have this cold hanging on. Now I've got GERD from all the meds I took and the stress I've had the last 3 weeks. Ugghh...

 	 		And yes 2browneyes this set should be at those other place in February. I needed this set so badly though because I only have a tiny bit of the Zero mini's that I'm using and have been desperate for more purple liners so I've held off buying anything waiting for this set to come out 
​


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 4, 2011)

I am anxious to get mine....anyone know about how long it usually takes for UD to ship? This is my first time ordering from their site. TIA


----------



## marajode (Jan 4, 2011)

Typically it is a couple of days before they ship, not too long.  They ship Priority US mail, and that is usually pretty fast.    

  	And Layla, I think you made the right choice!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 4, 2011)

I think so, too, marajode! It's such a good deal- I couldn't pass it up.

  	Now I'm just anxiously awaiting the email that says it has shipped.

  	I can't wait to see what the other anniversary things are if the first one is this good! I'll probably buy all of them.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't forget that those new 24/7 eye crayon pencil thingys are also part of the anniversary launch!


----------



## marajode (Jan 4, 2011)

^ I can't wait to try a couple of those shadow pencils!    They look realllly nice.
  	 Those will have to wait a couple of months, after my bank account heals from it's recent massive activities! 

  	I had a dream the other night about taking a friend to Sephora, and showing her Perversion, swatching it next to Feline.   Perversion has been on my mind apparently!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	(that sounds lovely, eh?  lol)


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 4, 2011)

^Heeheehee!

  	I think I'll actually be skipping the shadow pencils. I don't like using cream products on my lids (besides liner, of course) because as gross as it may be, I have oily eyelids.

  	But, I really think I'll buy all four of the anniversary things they release this year. That's what really excites me right now.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thx Marajode.

  	They also have these cream blushes I saw....idk if they're part of the anniversary stuff or what but I did take a peek. Debating whether or not I should give em a try.


----------



## lemonwater84 (Jan 5, 2011)

the 15th anniversary set is now listed on sephora website, "coming soon"


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a lil upset...I called to check the status of my order and the CSR tells me that the sets are backordered at least 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!  UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So not what I wanted to hear. I felt like just cancelling my order...smh


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 5, 2011)

^Ah! When did you order? Now I'm worried..... Did they take the money out of your account already? Because it appears to be out of mine....


  	EDIT: Mine just shipped. I hope you get yours soon 2browneyes!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 5, 2011)

^ Same day as you according to the posts above....wonder if mine shipped....Ima check...brb


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 



 	^Ah! When did you order? Now I'm worried..... Did they take the money out of your account already? Because it appears to be out of mine....


  	EDIT: Mine just shipped. I hope you get yours soon 2browneyes!


----------



## agreen2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I got mine in December when they sold them for 4hrs only.  They are a great buy and the colors are gorgeous!  You can't beat 15 of UD's liners for only 92 dollars!  I love Asphyxia!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine shipped yesterday  too .


----------



## marajode (Jan 6, 2011)

I just now checked. I don't know if it shipped yesterday or today, but when I check the order status, it says shipped. 

  	2browneyes,
  	I hope that was just a canned answer to you from CSR, and that yours is shipped too.  Did you end up checking?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 6, 2011)

hey Marajode....yes, I checked...4 some reason my post didn't come up last night. I did receive an shipment confirmation email. Any day now   CSR Jesse is forgiven lol


----------



## marajode (Jan 6, 2011)

YAY!!
  	lol


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 6, 2011)

I really want the pencil set. I think I'm going to order once they come to Sephora.com


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope mine will be waiting for me when I get home. That would be the perfect end of my day!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Came home and what did I see as soon as I came thru the door?????  A big ole' USPS box with that gorgeous purple Urban Decay label on the side....YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 7, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> Came home and what did I see as soon as I came thru the door?????  A big ole' USPS box with that gorgeous purple Urban Decay label on the side....YAY!!!!!!!!!!!



 	Yay!!!!!! Can't wait to hear what you think! Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2011)

Im waiting to hear about the pencil in PEVERSION. Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 8, 2011)

I got my set yesterday too in the big ole USPS box! I LOOOOOVEEE perversion! It's so much better then Zero I think. I used it on my waterline  yesterday and it lasted pretty well but my eyes have been watering alot due to this cold/sinus infection I've had for the last 10 days . I havent tried the other colors yet today but will try Asphyxia today I think  The set is soooo gorgeous. Only thing is....and I knew it ahead of time I already have a full size of Binge and Mildew so I'm thinking about selling those two


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 8, 2011)

^ I love Perversion as well...better than Zero. I really want UD to make it permanent.  Maybe I'll have time to play with my liners later.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2011)

Is Perversion darker than Zero?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes!  Im gonna try to do swatches and post later.


----------



## marajode (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine came in the mail yesterday. That was a huge box!!!
  	When I opened it last night, I think I heard some angels singing.  It's such a gorgeous set!!!!!

  	I am just now getting a chance to open it.  The box is awesome.  I love that it has a magnetic closure.  I'm going to put my other UD liners in these, I think.
  	Perversion... BLACK!!!  When I swatch it next to Feline, it is just as black, if not even more so.  Darker than zero definitely.    I love that the pencil is different than the rest, with a black lid and matte body.
  	Midnight Cowboy.. better than I was expecting.  nice sheen, not too light.  Will be excellent to help waken the eyes.


  	Odd little side note:  how odd is the smell of the box?  It smells like a new leather wallet.   Weird.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes def Perversion is better then Zero and I hope it becomes permanent too! I hadnt noticed any smell coming from the box tho . I used Lust today but had a hard time getting it to show up on my waterline but it looks really pretty on the lower lashline. I had Feline btw but it just smudged all to hell on me so I sold it awhile ago so I cant compare other then Perversion def doesnt smudge into a mess like it did


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a funky chemical kinda smell to mine too.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 8, 2011)

Tried to post earlier from my phone but it wouldn't work for some reason. Got mine today, and the whole thing smells strongly of chlorine. I think it may just be the plastic wrap, though....

  	Anyway... this set is gorgeous beyond words! I can't wait to play with these tomorrow. Perversion is incredible! And the rest of them, too. I have nothing but pure love for this set.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Bye bye Feline! You have been replaced- I love Perversion. I just need to compare it against Stila's Stingray smudgestick to see which lasts longer.


----------



## lemonwater84 (Jan 11, 2011)

up for sale on sephora as of this morning


----------



## macgagalip (Jan 16, 2011)

I think Im going to get them....   can wait to try Perversion..


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 18, 2011)

You won't be disappointed. I love my pencils!


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 18, 2011)

I have zero and its pretty much a stump its been used and sharpened so many times, lol...i would like a shade in purple, blue, and a green, just not sure which ones.


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

I am new to wearing liner on my waterline and am trying to find one that actually stays on. I love 24/7 liners on my top lid but on my bottom, they disappear. I haven't tried them on my waterline but was curious if anyone else has had any luck. My eyes just water so much, drives me nuts.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 20, 2011)

jillybean, I've been having great success wearing these on my waterline, and I tend to be teary as well (outer corners).  Have you tried gently blotting your waterline immediately before applying the pencil?  I do this and I think it helps me.


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> jillybean, I've been having great success wearing these on my waterline, and I tend to be teary as well (outer corners).  Have you tried gently blotting your waterline immediately before applying the pencil?  I do this and I think it helps me.


	I have blotted before I put a Fluidline on the waterline (I know FL aren't safe for WL but I do use them and have pretty good luck with them.) Prior to this, I was using Smolder and while it goes on so nice, it smudged and disappeared pretty quickly. If the 24/7 worked, I'd be so happy because there are so many nice colors!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Heck yeah!

  	I know some people don't see a difference between Smolder and Feline, but I do. So if you notice the difference between those, I'm sure you will see the (slight) difference between Feline and Peversion, and Perversion is smoking. Zero is a staple for many, but I was unimpressed, because I like black- pitch coal black, not gray black or off black which Zero is in my eyes. Perversion is what I was expecting Zero to be years ago. I'm so happy UD released this. I pleasantly await the day it's added to the permanent line.


DILLIGAF said:


> Is Perversion darker than Zero?


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

I got my set in yesterday! OMG this thing is amazing!!! I'm so happy that I decided to get one. The colors were great & I'll be playing with these for quite some time


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 21, 2011)

We got the 24/7 sets in!!!  So if you want to see these babies in person go check your local Sephora   Of course I bought it on my break yesterday, and I had to test the liners when I got home.  I wore Asphyxia on my upper lashline, really thick, and then Rockstar in a thin line underneath it.  I lined my waterline with Midnight Cowboy.

  	Asphyxia is more sheer than most of the other liners, but it's gorgeous.  It's a light lilac purple with blue sparkles.  I did two coats (layers?) of it and it was still a bit sheer but definitely visible.  It's similar to Asphyxia eyeshadow but a little warmer, I think.  It'll make a great base under purple eye looks.

  	Rockstar is part of the permanent line, but it looked really good with Asphyxia.  I didn't own it (or Crash, which is the same color plus silver glitter) before, but I'm glad I have it now.

  	Midnight Cowboy is a really beautiful color, but it didn't show up in my waterline as much as I would have hoped.  It's sheer, like Asphyxia.  I'll still get a lot of use out of it because it's a great highlight color, and I can line all around my eyes with it for a really eye-opening look when I'm late for work.  As far as brightening the waterline though, it just gave it a kind of pearly sheen but no real color.

  	Today I did a smokey eye with Stray Dog and Perversion.  I blended Stray Dog pencil over the lid and a little bit into the crease, and then patted Stray Dog eyeshadow over it to set it.  Then I lined both lashlines, the waterline, and tightlined with Perversion.

  	Stray Dog is incredible-I was so excited for the bright colors I didn't think much of it at first, but it's so gorgeous.  It's a cool-toned brown, and something about it gives off some kind of duo-chrome effect.  I love it and I will definitely be getting a lot of use out of it-it's a very sexy color.

  	Perversion is exactly what I thought/wanted it to be: super dark black like Feline, but smooth and creamy and waterproof.  I'm so excited about this one-I reeeeally hope they add it to the permanent line because I can see myself going through it quickly.

  	I'll report back when I've used some more of the other colors, but I have to say-this set is truly fantastic, and the value is amazing.


----------



## goldilocks88 (Jan 28, 2011)

The Sephora I work at just got these in so I obviously had to get the set! I am soo in love!  I've always loved 24/7 liners but only own a few of them; I'm so happy to have another 15 to add to my collection (with no dupes! My current Zero is down to the nub haha). I had been really worried about the smell issue that some people were having, but apart from a bit of a chlorine-y smell on the plastic wrap, the box/packaging/pencils have no weird odour. Overall, this set is amazing value!

  	Just an FYI, Perversion is waaaaay blacker than Zero. It reminds me of the Givenchy Magic Kajal - jet black with an almost glossy finish, like crude oil (ok, I know that's a weird reference but that's honestly what it makes me think of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	The set is totally worth every penny; I can't wait to start playing with these tomorrow!


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 31, 2011)

i finally got my hands on  1999, rockstar, covet, burbon, and stash. im torn between deviant and binge on my nw50 there really wasnt to much of a difference

  	any idea why ulta charges 18 or them instore vs online and everywhere else they are 17?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 9, 2011)

can someone who has bought the anniversary set explain to me whether the box that it comes in is special? I have been wanting to get it but its very expensive here in Asia. So I thought of asking my cousin in the US to buy and ship it to me. But I dont want to fork out so much money on the shipping so I thought I would just ask her to remove the box and package the pencils in an envelope. Is that fine? Is the box special in anyway for me to buy it here instead?


----------



## goldilocks88 (Mar 10, 2011)

@BeckyBenett, the box really isn't that special. It's big and kinda bulky, and the design is a little tacky IMHO. Just make sure she packages them carefully, in a smaller box with some kind of bubble wrap. They're likely to get bumped around in the mail, and the last thing you want is a bunch of broken pencils!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks goldilocks! ill definitely think abt it. ill be heading to sephora later after work so maybe ill take a closer look at the box.


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

...


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 4, 2011)

oh no, just when i wanted to buy the box, i realised its sold out. how sad. any chance its going to come back?


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 5, 2012)

i swatched perversion on my hand in sephora today and when i took makeup remover to it to get rid of other swatches, it would not come off! i was really pleased. i've never tried UD anything but i was wanting to try either zero or perversion and i think this swayed me. i even put a little on my water line with the tester sponge things and it's still wearing strong.


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jul 8, 2012)

That's exactly how I decided to buy perversion. I swatched it in Ulta and it was still on even thought I washed my hands and everything. The next time I went to Ulta I bought it. I'm kinda wanting to try more now.


----------



## Alee101099 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love my urban decay eyeliners I have Woodstock and electric I also like there heavy metal eyeliners in distortion!


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 9, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> i swatched perversion on my hand in sephora today and when i took makeup remover to it to get rid of other swatches, it would not come off! i was really pleased. i've never tried UD anything but i was wanting to try either zero or perversion and i think this swayed me. i even put a little on my water line with the tester sponge things and it's still wearing strong.


	I used zero for years and loved it, but perversion has totally won me over! Not only is it much darker, the formula is somehow creamier and stays on much longer than zero.


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

becca1014 said:


> I used zero for years and loved it, but perversion has totally won me over! Not only is it much darker, the formula is somehow creamier and stays on much longer than zero.


  I have zero, I need to try perversion, sounds awesome


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

perversion is by far the best


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used one for the first time last month, I loved it!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2013)

I see Sephora has a few of the Vintage 24/7's on sale for $9.50.

http://www.sephora.com/product/prod...matg=7114355&dcid=539268:24872646838:38231404


----------



## MissTT (Jun 25, 2013)

Why are they calling them vintage? Will they be discontinuing them?

  	eta: Dang half of them sold out since this morning.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 26, 2013)

^^Miss TT, yes, those are colors that they've discontinued.  LOVE Eldorado for the waterline!


----------



## Glamourrich (Jul 6, 2013)

I really want to try these


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to use Zero like no other but during a F&F sale, I accidentally bought 2 Demolitions and that's been my holy grail since. Love it so much and doesn't get onto my contacts. 

  	Perversion is good too but too black for me.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 12, 2013)

Glamourrich said:


> I really want to try these


  I think you'd really like them. I have three from the older line (1999, Covet, and Rockstar) but I'd love to invest in a couple of the newer ones like Loaded, Empire, and Hustle. I've found them long-lasting through sweat and swimming. To the store I go!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 8, 2013)

Any suggestions for a liner to pick for my UD free birthday liner?  I was just looking at swatches and like Smoke, Sabbath and Invasion.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a some questions ,are all the 24/7 liners waterline safe? I heard some ppl say those with shimmers are not? What about hustle and deviant? If i cant use it on the waterline, would it look weird by itself on the lower lash? Thanks! Im super confused lol


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 14, 2013)

I think they're waterline safe. I regularly use Eldorado, Zero, Yeyo and Perversion on my waterline, and have also used several other colors on my waterline. The UD 24/7 pencils are the only pencils that stay on my waterline. Of course, use at your own risk, but I've personally never had an issue.


----------



## sheROCKS (Oct 15, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I have a some questions ,are all the 24/7 liners waterline safe? I heard some ppl say those with shimmers are not? What about hustle and deviant? If i cant use it on the waterline, would it look weird by itself on the lower lash? Thanks! Im super confused lol


  I've used 24/7 liners for years and have never had a problem with them on my waterline. My eyes are sensitive + I wear contacts & color ones too (why I mention that is because they are a thinner type of contact lens and have a different type of material used for them) and have never had a problem with them.With some liners, they tend to get on my contacts and I have to wash it off, but never had a problem with 24/7. 
  I would never put shimmer liners on my eye lids personally but there are some 24/7 liners with shimmer.. maybe stay away from them? Of course, everyones waterline is different too, so it may work and be a HG or it might not.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 15, 2013)

sheROCKS said:


> I've used 24/7 liners for years and have never had a problem with them on my waterline. My eyes are sensitive + I wear contacts & color ones too (why I mention that is because they are a thinner type of contact lens and have a different type of material used for them) and have never had a problem with them.With some liners, they tend to get on my contacts and I have to wash it off, but never had a problem with 24/7.
> I would never put shimmer liners on my eye lids personally but there are some 24/7 liners with shimmer.. maybe stay away from them? Of course, everyones waterline is different too, so it may work and be a HG or it might not.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MAChostage*
> ...


  Thanks guys! I only have a few 24/7 liners, zero, rockstar, and eldorado. I just looked it up, i dun think they have shimmer, so maybe if ever get one with shimmer, i should just stick to the lower/upper lashline but not on the waterline? I have sensitive eyes and wear contacts too!


----------



## sheROCKS (Oct 16, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks guys! I only have a few 24/7 liners, zero, rockstar, and eldorado. I just looked it up, i dun think they have shimmer, so maybe if ever get one with shimmer, i should just stick to the lower/upper lashline but not on the waterline? I have sensitive eyes and wear contacts too!


  I've never had a problem with zero, perversion or demolition. I use to have a black glitter liner but I can't remember its name but I've used it on my upper lash line and never had a problem with it either. Just be safe if you use it on your waterline.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Dec 8, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> Any suggestions for a liner to pick for my UD free birthday liner?  I was just looking at swatches and like Smoke, Sabbath and Invasion.


  What did you end up getting, Coco? I love sabbath and oil slick is on my wish list. I also just picked up the black market set ($24 at sephora!!).


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

I got the glide on shadow pencil stash and I am LOVING it! The colors are Clash, Sin, JuJu and Delinquent. I don't have any of the eyeliner pencils, and I really want to try those.  Can someone tell me the difference between perversion and zero? Sorry if that's a no brainer lol, I have just always wondered.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 8, 2013)

FrizzyKab said:


> What did you end up getting, Coco? I love sabbath and oil slick is on my wish list. I also just picked up the black market set ($24 at sephora!!).


  I ended up going a totally different route and got a blue color instead of a neutral.   Do you know if any of the liners in the Black Market set are dupes or really close to the regular line colors?  I bought it but I have so many of UDs liners right now I need to chill out. Thinking of returning it so I can't swatch it but wondering about dupes


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 8, 2013)

Maha Maven said:


> I got the glide on shadow pencil stash and I am LOVING it! The colors are Clash, Sin, JuJu and Delinquent. [COLOR=666666]I[/COLOR] don't have any of the eyeliner pencils, and I really want to try those.  Can someone tell me the difference between perversion and zero? Sorry if that's a no brainer lol, I have just always wondered.


  Perversion is just a really deeper intense black. Like the blackest black. Sadly I have never worn mine but I have swatched at Sephora. Not sure how much of a difference the black shows on the eyes but when swatching you can tell its more intense


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 8, 2013)

Maha Maven said:


> I got the glide on shadow pencil stash and I am LOVING it! The colors are Clash, Sin, JuJu and Delinquent. I don't have any of the eyeliner pencils, and I really want to try those.  Can someone tell me the difference between perversion and zero? Sorry if that's a no brainer lol, I have just always wondered.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *cocodivatime*
> ...


  Compared to Perversion Zero is more of a greyed out black. Perversion is like coco said a deep rich intense black. Honestly I don't know of a blacker liner on the market right now. Also unlike MAC's Feline it does NOT smudge or move once its set.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Dec 9, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> I ended up going a totally different route and got a blue color instead of a neutral.   Do you know if any of the liners in the Black Market set are dupes or really close to the regular line colors?  I bought it but I have so many of UDs liners right now I need to chill out. Thinking of returning it so I can't swatch it but wondering about dupes


  I'm sorry I have no idea about dupes. I usually stick to neutral liners myself. But I'll take pics and if I can figure out how, I'll post the swatches.


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for clearing that up!


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 11, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Compared to Perversion Zero is more of a greyed out black. Perversion is like coco said a deep rich intense black. Honestly I don't know of a blacker liner on the market right now. Also unlike MAC's Feline it does NOT smudge or move once its set.


  Thanks for the responses ladies that helps clear things up for me!


----------



## babycheri (Dec 13, 2013)

What type of sharpener do you ladies use to sharpen these pencils? The UD one looks great but it's pricey at $10. Is it okay to use a regular sharper?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2013)

babycheri said:


> What type of sharpener do you ladies use to sharpen these pencils? The UD one looks great but it's pricey at $10. Is it okay to use a regular sharper?


  I use the Grindhouse pencil sharpener. For some reason I have 3. I was gifted one and you get one with the Ocho Loco Sets. You can use a regular pencil. I used to use that until I got the grindhouse. I just find that sometimes a regular pencil sharpener will eat too much of the pencil. UD pencils are expensive and I really don't like the idea of losing some of the pencil to the sharpener.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2013)

I purchased a Grindhouse sharpener when I had an Ulta coupon once so it wasn't terrible. I just realized I've never opened it. I need to be sure to use it w/ their liners b/c as DILLI said they're so dang soft.


----------



## babycheri (Dec 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I purchased a Grindhouse sharpener when I had an Ulta coupon once so it wasn't terrible. I just realized I've never opened it. I need to be sure to use it w/ their liners b/c as DILLI said they're so dang soft.


  Hm, I thought UD was an excluded brand at Ulta, I have to give that a try.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 13, 2013)

I posted in another thread but wanted to share here.  The new Naked liners are very nice and smooth from swatching.  I picked up the Naked Basics and Naked 3 liners.  I skipped the Naked one because I already have both colors.  Skipped Naked 2 because I have one of the colors.

  I am going on record as being done with UD liners now.  I have too many.  I don't have enough eyes to use them all up in one lifetime.  lmao!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> I posted in another thread but wanted to share here.  The new Naked liners are very nice and smooth from swatching.  I picked up the Naked Basics and Naked 3 liners.  I skipped the Naked one because I already have both colors.  Skipped Naked 2 because I have one of the colors.
> 
> I am going on record as being done with UD liners now.  I have too many.  *I don't have enough eyes to use them all up in one lifetime.*  lmao!


  You're preaching to the choir!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2013)

babycheri said:


> Hm, I thought UD was an excluded brand at Ulta, I have to give that a try.


  You know what, I think I bought something else that day. I remember not be sure if I could use the coupon or not, but I know I did.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 13, 2013)

Regarding the Ulta 20% coupon that's circulating now.... It excludes only a few brands not urban decay. But it does specifically exclude The Naked 3 palette.


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 14, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> Regarding the Ulta 20% coupon that's circulating now.... It excludes only a few brands not urban decay. But it does specifically exclude The Naked 3 palette.


  That's wack!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 14, 2013)

Lame. You know it's not UD policy either, it's Ulta. If it was UD, VIBs wouldn't have been able to use $20 off $50 to purchase it.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

Wore their Velvet one in Plushie yesterday on my lower lash line. 





  Last swatch below is LSD, love this one:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really loving my UD pencils lately some of my favorites are smoke, mainline, mars, chaos, invasion, deep end and sabbath.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I'm really loving my UD pencils lately some of my favorites are smoke, mainline, mars, chaos, invasion, deep end and sabbath.


They are so good. I've been using them for years and the range of colours is excellent. I think colourful eye liners are my kryptonite.


----------

